# My moggies



## Roxanne (Jun 23, 2010)

Dexter and Rita looking snooty









Oscar









This one never fails to make me laugh.. Oscar escapes Dexter and Rita's laser beam eyes....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol brill pics!


----------



## Hana (Apr 19, 2011)

Love a moggie, such lovely cats :001_wub:
lol cat lazer vision is so funny!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Dexter the ginger? I love gingers

All my cats have blue lazer beam eyes :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: lovely puddy cats


----------

